# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  خسروا مايكل جاكسون لكن قد يكسبوا .....

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الى حد الان امريكا بطل كأس القارات
اجمل عزاء لمايكل جاكسون

1-0 للتاريخ يا امريكا



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------

